# CSI Forensic Facial Reconstruction Kit



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I was at my local thrift store and I found this CSI Forensic Kit for $3.25. I figured for that price I could definitely do something with it. It looks like the size of a human skull. I figured if I add some clay and latex I might have a pretty good base to work with. Any suggestion about what I can do with it would be great. Thanks! I love thrift stores!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

That's awesome, I never find things like that at our thrift shops, maybe use it as a laboratory head being disected?


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

lol i've seen those before just never decided to grab one lol i have something similar to that only its a frankenstein thing lol its pretty cool but i dont ever use it anymore lol great find though!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Zombie robot:googly:


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

i think it looks creepy as is! ha ha


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow. That's like an advanced Mr. Potato head. I'd sculpt a face with some air dry clay or something, and then paint it, or cast from it.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Wow Sharon - that is awsome! I'll have to put my thinking cap on for this one. I like the idea of using it to cast from.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL..it does look like an advance Mr. Potato head. I think I will definitely cast it, but I like Howling Mad Jack's idea of using it as a laboratory head. I have x-rays I purchased the end of last year so I definitely want a room with body parts and dissected bodies/parts. Thanks guys you are really getting me to think of some ideas now.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks like a good lesson in sculpting to me.


----------



## Sparky_the_spook (Jul 2, 2009)

Wow, good find. The possibilities are endless with that thing!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice find!


----------

